# Pokemon Presents June 24th - "online team battle game" Pokemon Unite announced



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 24, 2020)

Pokken 2


----------



## Varia (Jun 24, 2020)

Probably gonna be the mobile game by Tencent or Detective Pikachu.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)

will it be dissapointing? find out next time on dbz


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 24, 2020)

Eww hehe


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jun 24, 2020)

Varia said:


> Probably gonna be the mobile game by Tencent or Detective Pikachu.


Well damn, you were right. It's a mobile MOBA developed by Tencent (that's also on the Switch). :/

Clearly they want some of that Chinese money after being locked out of the region for several decades, fans in the rest of the world be damned.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2020)

PETA Won't be happy about this.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 24, 2020)

C'mon, Gen 4 remakes, Pokken 2, and/or Stadium remakes/rereleases.. C'mooooon...

Edit: Fuck.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2020)

Not disappointed, but just not what I was expecting,


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 24, 2020)

A MOBA Pokemon game?

What's next? A Pokemon SHMUP?
(I'd dig that, to be honest)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 24, 2020)

Fucking kek, a mobile game with a paywall. 10/10, biggest announcement


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jun 24, 2020)

I definitely didn't expect a Pokemon MOBA, but after all the time I put in DOTA 2, I'm sure I'll definitely get some fun out of this.  Though I'll definitely be playing the Switch version, can't imagine trying to play such a game on mobile.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 24, 2020)

Why some people have big teeth hehe


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 24, 2020)

I copy my post on the other thread:

Don't keep your hopes to high or ya'll be disappointed.

See, I told you, another LOL/dota etc ripoff MOBA but with Pokemon.
Even WORSE, Tencent is involved, expect lots of micro transactions.


----------



## chrisrlink (Jun 24, 2020)

i'm deeply saddened by the state of TPC now they're just trolls at this point


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 24, 2020)

Nobody wants a shitty Pokemon MOBA game

Utter trash


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 24, 2020)

Not my cup of tea, but I’ll gice it a shot upon release. Never been into MOBA games really


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

HAHAHAHAHAHA! LOL
that's all I got to say


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Jun 24, 2020)

Pokemon Untie?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jun 24, 2020)

LOL that end...


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 24, 2020)

So this is going to be released for both switch and mobile?

DON'T YOU GUYS HAVE PHONES?!?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> So this is going to be released for both switch and mobile?
> 
> DON'T YOU GUYS HAVE PHONES?!?


lol let the memes begin


----------



## Beerus (Jun 24, 2020)

was hoping for D&P or HG/SS remake gets fucking pokemon league


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 24, 2020)

I suppose Pokemon Warriors wouldn't make enough money.
Oh well a moba, embrace toxicity.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 24, 2020)

The dislike raid is starting to hit on the official trailer video.


----------



## Shadowfied (Jun 24, 2020)

I guess they felt like they built up enough good karma with the "NEW" Pokemon Snap announcement that they can now slap mobile trash in our faces. Literally in our faces by hyping up a 10 minute livestream..


----------



## guisadop (Jun 24, 2020)

ahaha ahahaha ahahahahah
oh boy, this being Tencent, what else should we have expected? it was either this or Pokémon Battle Royale


----------



## skawo (Jun 24, 2020)

Yep, yep, yep. That was worth showcasing in a separate video.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

Once it hits enough dislike, they gonna rush and announce "there is a main series pokemon game in the making - video." Of course there is...


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2020)

Honestly, it could be fun. Base on search results, a lot of people wanted this even before this announcement. Pokemon MOBA never crossed my mind. At this rate, Pokemon MMO doesn't seem so farfetched.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jun 24, 2020)

So basically LoL's discontinued Dominion but with Pokemon. 

Tencent being environmentally friendly with all that recycling XD


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, it could be fun. Base on search results, a lot of people wanted this even before this announcement. At this rate, Pokemon MMO doesn't seem so farfetched.


I mean, I will play this game for sure.
But the hype of the announcement and a seperate announcement just for this.. is definetely not justified.


----------



## Axido (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't really like MOBA games, but this got me kinda curious at first.

"This game has no type advantages."
Yeah, then I'll definitely pass.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 24, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, it could be fun. Base on search results, a lot of people wanted this even before this announcement. Pokemon MOBA never crossed my mind. At this rate, Pokemon MMO doesn't seem so farfetched.



IMO the bad thing about this is Tencent being in the middle, they will f**** shove paywalls everywhere.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

Axido said:


> I don't really like MOBA games, but this got me kinda curious at first.
> 
> "This game has no type advantages."
> Yeah, then I'll definitely pass.


They will probably brush up the mechanics over time


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 24, 2020)

League of Pokemon


----------



## nero99 (Jun 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> PETA Won't be happy about this.


No one cares what they think


----------



## MegaV2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Pokemon fans are going to pretend that they have standards now


----------



## Axido (Jun 24, 2020)

MrShawnTRods said:


> They will probably brush up the mechanics over time



Time will tell and meanwhile I will have fun playing other games.


----------



## Imparasite (Jun 24, 2020)

pokemon lets go johto?? maybe next year
pokemon diamond and pearl??? after 10 years
nintendo knows how to troll always


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

Axido said:


> Time will tell and meanwhile I will have fun playing other games.


Haha for sure. Never said this would be anything spectacular.
The hype up and a seperate announce for THIS completely killed my mood.


----------



## Enryx25 (Jun 24, 2020)

Imparasite said:


> pokemon lets go johto?? maybe next year
> pokemon diamond and pearl??? after 10 years
> nintendo knows how to troll always


Nintendo knows how to market stuff unlike The Pokemon Company.


----------



## Brigand (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't like to hate on stuff especially before giving it a chance but why this was hyped up so much for what it is I cannot understand. I didn't even want anything in particular from this stream, just something cool. Also can we just talk about that exponential increase in dislikes that was glorious.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

Brigand said:


> I don't like to hate on stuff especially before giving it a chance but why this was hyped up so much for what it is I cannot understand. I didn't even want anything in particular from this stream, just something cool. Also can we just talk about that exponential increase in dislikes that was glorious.


Exactly my thought. It did not deserve its own announcement and hype up.
As much as I would have otherwise played this, the hype up and a seperate announcement for THIS has completely killed my mood.

However, with the number of dislikes, expect a "main series game in the making - announcement video" from pokemon company within days


----------



## James_ (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, as a Pokemon fan myself, I got to say, that was fucking stupid.


lmao the like/dislike ratio already


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 24, 2020)

this is what the 4th fucking pokemon game they have announced this year now?! did they quit making any other games?! even mario has been abandoned to pokemon


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)

Pokemon Offline™


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Pokémon fans, “Please, actually fix the problems with Sword/Shield, that’s all we are asking for”
Pokémon company, “We hear you and we are releasing a Pokémon fighting game that you’ve asked for!”


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2020)

Yeah, the three main things going against this, is Tencent, having it as a separated announcement and calling it a big project. I mean, it could very well be a big project, but they should have known "big project" would have messed with expectations. 

But hey, Pokemon Snap.


----------



## Neru (Jun 24, 2020)

This was the BIG project!?....


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 24, 2020)

This is getting the similar amount of hate of that Diablo mobile game


----------



## Fugelmir (Jun 24, 2020)

As bad as it looks, it's still leagues better than official pokemon games.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 24, 2020)

Gen 4 remakes when?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 24, 2020)

I can't believe they hyped that garbage. That's hardly a big project.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Jun 24, 2020)

That's gonna be a no from me dawg. I know for a fact this was different game and tencent through Pokemon skins on it and bam.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2020)

I wonder when they started developing this? Can't be coming out this year. It may not even come out next year. At least not for the general public.

I don't think it is that bad, but since people are mentioning that game.


----------



## Freyjadour (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, no one expect this.


----------



## Bedel (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, still better than another turn based game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)

Keyofdestiny said:


> will it be dissapointing? find out next time on dbz


I expected it to be bad, but it was even worse than that hahahaha.  Ez skip, i wouldve given it a chance if it wasnt a moba.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 24, 2020)

And is the first hour only.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> View attachment 214821
> 
> And is the first hour only.


Lol I usually do not promote hate or negativity, but that's how you get responses from businesses...

I recommend everyone to go and dislike that video. Tell your friends, tell your grandparents and your pet dogs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 24, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> PETA Won't be happy about this.



PETA can suck it lol


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2020)

Well, if it means them never working with Tencent again.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 24, 2020)

The classic "Just pump out as many spin offs as possible instead of focusing on the mainline games." Seriously don't care about Pokemon at this point.


----------



## osaka35 (Jun 24, 2020)

I don't mind this at all, except...typing will have no effect? At which point it just becomes a pokemon skin on another game. Evolution and type advantages are what I'd classify as pokemon fundamentals. Mess with those and you make it not pokemon

But as long as it's fun, i don't mind it being a skin of another game.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Jun 24, 2020)

Oh wow what a HUGE announcement!
Can't believe my eyes!
/s

Really this was the shit they claimed would be such a huge thing?
LOL, good I went into this believing it would be utter shit, wasn't disappointed.
Keep you Raid Shadow Legends bullshit for yourselves, as if they know how to do a challenging and lasting game haha.


----------



## jajamundo (Jun 24, 2020)

Im happy they didnt announce a new game so we can keep playing sword and shield one more year


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2020)

Looks boring, looks shit, AND it's made by Tencent.

RIP pokemon. You lasted long. But now you've been whored out to China too.


----------



## OldGnashburg (Jun 24, 2020)

We must convince PETA to go full retard and 9/11 Pokemon HQ so they get the message that sucking off China for money is bad and nobody likes free to play mobile games.


----------



## GbaNober (Jun 24, 2020)

Hmmm delicious Chinese money

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dartz150 said:


> The dislike raid is starting to hit on the official trailer video.


yup specially GameSpot and IGN LOL


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 24, 2020)

lol Pokemon League of Legends


----------



## anhminh (Jun 24, 2020)

They already know this shit will got backlash, that why they have to make unexpected announcement separate from the main trailer few day ago.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 24, 2020)

Man, how many times must we get the shaft for the gen 4 remakes? Jesus fucking christ... Gen 4 remakes are becoming the next Mother 3 localization jokes...


----------



## ombus (Jun 24, 2020)

At least is not a battle royale....


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> View attachment 214821
> 
> And is the first hour only.


And I thought the Byleth reveal video was received poorly


----------



## Dubbicakes (Jun 24, 2020)

Tencent, I'm out.


----------



## noobita029 (Jun 24, 2020)

If its on pc, I might give this a try. Though i'm not expecting somthing genre defining.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 24, 2020)

pokemon moba with no tipe advantages  is ridiculous, its anotehr of those freemium games, i wont bother with this .


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Jun 24, 2020)

The only thing exciting about that trailer is watching the number of dislikes increase.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 24, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Man, how many times must we get the shaft for the gen 4 remakes? Jesus fucking christ... Gen 4 remakes are becoming the next Mother 3 localization jokes...


Well, I hope for your sake, they don't do Let's Go next or worse Let's Go is the only gen 4 remake.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 24, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> I don't mind this at all, except...typing will have no effect? At which point it just becomes a pokemon skin on another game. Evolution and type advantages are what I'd classify as pokemon fundamentals. Mess with those and you make it not pokemon
> 
> But as long as it's fun, i don't mind it being a skin of another game.


yeah they just got a random coded moba game they probably had in development, added pokemon skins to it and made the scoring thing being pokemon defeated on  the arena.

srs see a charizard use fire blast on an ivisaur dealling almost no damage and then venusaur using solarbeam on charizard who is 4x resistante to it and doing the same amount if they are on the same level is ridiculous, pokemon is just skin and looks becuase gameplaywise this is the regular moba with some gimmiky score stuff thrown in.


----------



## SonowRaevius (Jun 24, 2020)

Man I was literally not expecting anything and I am still disappointed....


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jun 24, 2020)

tencent is a no-go.


----------



## Centrix (Jun 24, 2020)

ugh, looks like League of Legends meets Poke'mon, pass, I have never been a fan of MOBA's, but I am sure there will be allot of people out there who will enjoy this. I'm waiting for the next major Poke'mon game in the series, yeah I know sword and shield just came out but meh, lol


----------



## Ampersound (Jun 24, 2020)

Looks like LoL / Hots.
TPC is many years to late to jump in on the moba hype. Also reaction heavy moba games aren't suited for mobile.


----------



## progiraffe-man (Jun 24, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> C'mon, Gen 4 remakes, Pokken 2, and/or Stadium remakes/rereleases.. C'mooooon...
> 
> Edit: Fuck.


Pro tip: You can't be disappointed if you don't expect anything


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

progiraffe-man said:


> Pro tip: You can't be disappointed if you don't expect anything


Even for the people that weren't expecting anything, this announcement was pretty disappointing lol


----------



## Volttekka (Jun 24, 2020)

Eww Tencent


----------



## Agusto101 (Jun 24, 2020)

A pokemon moba? REALLY? Omg....the Pokémon company is just running out of ideas...fuck off, rest in peace Gen 4 remake.


----------



## Nudu (Jun 24, 2020)

pokemon in LoL style lmao


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2020)

This is both good news and bad news.  Good because it means Nintendo is pawning off development of shitty mobile games to a shitty mobile developer like Tencent, so that they can concentrate on developing real games.  Bad because...well that part seems obvious.

But hey, New Pokemon Snap hype, am I right guys?


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 24, 2020)

Xzi said:


> This is both good news and bad news.  Good because it means Nintendo is pawning off development of shitty mobile games to a shitty mobile developer like Tencent, so that they can concentrate on developing real games.  Bad because...well that part seems obvious.
> 
> But hey, New Pokemon Snap hype, am I right guys?


the worst part is pokemon games like tencent have more pokemons catchable and usable than main pokemon games now, and they are even getting mega evos in pokemon go, while gamefreak just screwed us all ...


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 24, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> the worst part is pokemon games like tencent have more pokemons catchable and usable than main pokemon games now, and they are even getting mega evos in pokemon go, while gamefreak just screwed us all ...



I hope we get Megas back one day.. hey, they could still release a third version to sword and shield that includes Mega.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 24, 2020)

Xzi said:


> This is both good news and bad news.  Good because it means Nintendo is pawning off development of shitty mobile games to a shitty mobile developer like Tencent, so that they can concentrate on developing real games.  Bad because...well that part seems obvious.
> 
> But hey, New Pokemon Snap hype, am I right guys?



But... the new Pokemon Snap is being developed by Bandai Namco.  Unless they have a game that is being developing by one of their studios, I don't see how this is related to Nintendo developing real games.


----------



## Xzi (Jun 24, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> the worst part is pokemon games like tencent have more pokemons catchable and usable than main pokemon games now, and they are even getting mega evos in pokemon go, while gamefreak just screwed us all ...


Neither too few 'Mons nor the slight difference between mega evos and gigamaxing are my biggest gripes with Sword and Shield.  The limited open world was probably my biggest letdown, when they could've gone full BotW.  Having realized that Pokemon is only ever going to be good for a nostalgia trip (Let's Go, Snap), I've moved on.  TemTem and Persona manage to scratch the same itch without feeling laughably outdated.



xdarkx said:


> But... the new Pokemon Snap is being developed by Bandai Namco.  Unless they have a game that is being developing by one of their studios, I don't see how this is related to Nintendo developing real games.


I mean that it frees them up to spend time developing other games in any series, not necessarily just Pokemon.  Though I suppose Nintendo's involvement in Pokemon has always been fairly limited anyway, what with GameFreak existing and all.  /Shrug


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 24, 2020)

Xzi said:


> I mean that it frees them up to spend time developing other games in any series, not necessarily just Pokemon.  Though I suppose Nintendo's involvement in Pokemon has always been fairly limited anyway, what with GameFreak existing and all.  /Shrug



That's a fair assessment.


----------



## pedro702 (Jun 24, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Neither too few 'Mons nor the slight difference between mega evos and gigamaxing are my biggest gripes with Sword and Shield.  The limited open world was probably my biggest letdown, when they could've gone full BotW.  Having realized that Pokemon is only ever going to be good for a nostalgia trip (Let's Go, Snap), I've moved on.  TemTem and Persona manage to scratch the same itch without feeling laughably outdated.
> 
> 
> I mean that it frees them up to spend time developing other games in any series, not necessarily just Pokemon.  Though I suppose Nintendo's involvement in Pokemon has always been fairly limited anyway, what with GameFreak existing and all.  /Shrug


it frees gamefreak but what do they do besides well pokemon games? i know they did some budget games like town hero and giga wrekers whatever and elephant one i forget, but yeah besides pokemon all they did was some budget games that werent that good so freeing them moredoesnt actualy add much to nintendo or gamefreak.

All spin offs arent made by gamefreak
mystery dungeon series chunsoft
ranger series hal/creature inc
rumble series e hey you pikachu ambrella
pokemon stadium 1 and 2 were the rare ones made by nintendo studios EAD
Colosseum,XD,trozei,battle trozei,shuffle and upcoming cafe mix and battle revolution were made by Genius Sonority
pokemon Snap Hal laboratory
etc

gamefreak only develops main pokemon games so announcing spin offs does nothing to gamefreak or nintendo since they just pay an outside studio to develop it.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 24, 2020)

An online multiplayer game by Tencent?

GO DIE IN A FIRE, POKÉMON. You died back in 2018; please don't keep dragging your maggot-infested corpse around.


----------



## leon315 (Jun 24, 2020)

CONSIDERING HOW POPULAR IS *LOL, *it's a wet dream that LOL get all pokemon skin MOBA! it even support crossplay.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 24, 2020)

a fucking MOBA!? this is your "big project!?"

what is this 2018?

Also CCP is a fucking asshoe.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jun 25, 2020)

Can't wait to play on my Iphone 10.


----------



## Sundree (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 25, 2020)

progiraffe-man said:


> Pro tip: You can't be disappointed if you don't expect anything



I was being facetious about those things being announced, but some MOBA for Mobile devices is pretty shitty.


----------



## Jonnysert (Jun 25, 2020)

They're just cashing off everyone's nostalgia at this point


----------



## Jayro (Jun 25, 2020)

I found an appropriate meme on Facebook for just this occasion:


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 25, 2020)

You'd think at this point Craptendo/Game Fucks would've learned to sometimes google "what's the more popular game genre nowadays".
Unless in japan the internet takes a _looooooooooooooooooooooong _time to load up stuff that's recent for us.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jun 25, 2020)

Beerus said:


> was hoping for D&P or HG/SS remake gets fucking pokemon league



You mean G/S remakes?


----------



## Goku1992A (Jun 25, 2020)

Pokemon is like WWE it was once good but due to bad writers and bad decisions the series is basically not even good anymore. I actually tried to be legit although I did buy a used copy of Pokemon SW and due to the $10 credit on my account I actually purchased the DLC. To my delight the DLC "isle of armor was bullshit" I would never buy another DLC again so thanks Gamefreak you really f***ed that up. 

For the MOBA pokemon game this is more meaningless than the SW/SH dlc... How are they going to say there are no type advantages when pokmeon is based off of type advantages... They might as well call it pocket monsters. The fans are super upset I saw the dislike button and this is a good thing if people want things to get better they gotta let projects like these flop and stick together as the consumer... If people just keep supporting the BS they will never change until they see their pockets hurting.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> C'mon, Gen 4 remakes


why do you want remakes of already great games?


----------



## felix.200 (Jun 25, 2020)

Next Announcement will be the infamous Raid Pokemon Legends. lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)

felix.200 said:


> Next Announcement will be the infamous Raid Pokemon Legends. lol


nah, next is pokemon vpn


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 25, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> nah, next is pokemon vpn


heh its going to be freshballs and pokewire


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 25, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> why do you want remakes of already great games?


Because there’s a lot of minor quality of life things that could make playing through them more fun. Plus, how badass would it be to see Sinnoh in 3D, on the Switch? But I don’t really expect it to be a thing for quite some time.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> Because there’s a lot of minor quality of life things that could make playing through them more fun. Plus, how badass would it be to see Sinnoh in 3D, on the Switch? But I don’t really expect it to be a thing for quite some time.


i dont know, i get frlg and hgss, because rby and gsc were pretty bad, oras felt unnecessary because rse are still good, im afraid its very likely it will be the same with sinnoh, could be wrong tho


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jun 25, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> i dont know, i get frlg and hgss, because rby and gsc were pretty bad, oras felt unnecessary because rse are still good, im afraid its very likely it will be the same with sinnoh, could be wrong tho


I feel like it’s not a necessary thing, but it would be a good thing. However, they wouldn’t be worth playing if it was a situation like Let’s Go, where they nerf into an unrecognizable pile of fuck. There’s a lot of room for failure, and a lot of room for success. And with how GameFreak/The Pokemon Company has been acting lately, it seems way more likely they’d fuck it up somehow.

P.S. Nice Mariah PFP.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)

StrayGuitarist said:


> I feel like it’s not a necessary thing, but it would be a good thing. However, they wouldn’t be worth playing if it was a situation like Let’s Go, where they nerf into an unrecognizable pile of fuck. There’s a lot of room for failure, and a lot of room for success. And with how GameFreak/The Pokemon Company has been acting lately, it seems way more likely they’d fuck it up somehow.
> 
> P.S. Nice Mariah PFP.


maybe the sinnoh remakes would fix the missing dex and a 3rd version(pokemon gun lol) litterally every other problem, thanks for the compliment


----------



## lokomelo (Jun 25, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> why do you want remakes of already great games?


DP are not great games. Platinum is. The flaws on Diamond and Pearl versions are super annoying to the point that made revisiting them a bad idea. Platinum really fixed gen 4. 

With platinum in mind I agree with every single word you said, we dont need a remake, specially when we see how awful the current games look. Gen 4 deserve better.

(Just imagine if they reuse Hao/Hop body movements and proportions to Barry, so please GF, leave gen 4 alone for some more years.)


----------



## snobbysteven (Jun 25, 2020)

I know a lot of people are mad that this was the "big surprise", which I understand, but I could see this being fun. They just can't make it too basic, cause that will ruin it. I will give it a try when it comes out for sure.


----------



## chromthelitten (Jun 25, 2020)

Even if I was into MOBA games... I don't trust TenCent with my data.

Yes it is kind of a whomp whomp that the big surprise they teased us with at the end of last week's Nintendo Direct is a freemium mobile MOBA.

Hardcore Pokemon players aren't exaaaaactly the cooperative type? 5v5 cooperation seems nightmare-esque. I am sure there is crossover but the mainline games are single player or multiplayer with a 1v1 focus (in terms of 1 human versus 1 human). Even Pokken or TCG is still 1v1.

So yes I think a Pokken or Sinnoh remake or long rumored Let's Go Johto was expected... (I have no exact preference. Just saying general community wants.)

Though to be fair I don't think they will announce a SwoShi successor (not a let's go but a sinnoh remake or etc) until the expac is firmly worn its welcome in the Fall. They probably don't want to distract folks from the expac.

Personally? I would have loved some virtual console even-if-i-have-to-pay straight ports of older titles (with Home support if I can dream) that are harder to find or just bootleg roms on chips coming straight from china. It wouldn't be New but it would be Good considering the markup on old cartridges.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2020)

lokomelo said:


> DP are not great games. Platinum is. The flaws on Diamond and Pearl versions are super annoying to the point that made revisiting them a bad idea. Platinum really fixed gen 4.
> 
> With platinum in mind I agree with every single word you said, we dont need a remake, specially when we see how awful the current games look. Gen 4 deserve better.
> 
> (Just imagine if they reuse Hao/Hop body movements and proportions to Barry, so please GF, leave gen 4 alone for some more years.)


I definitely could have phrased it better, but yeah, Platinum is good as is, it's a shame the servers are down and people can no longer do online play (without resorting to wiimmfi)


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeesh, Nintendo allowed a Dev kit to Tencent for this.Can't wait to see what kind of datamining trouble they end up in.


----------



## DJPlace (Jun 25, 2020)

so this is Smite pokemon style... kinda of.....


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Jun 26, 2020)

I may have gave the game a chance but Tencent is NOT a good company to be making deals with


----------



## Moke3 (Jun 26, 2020)

felix.200 said:


> Next Announcement will be the infamous Raid Pokemon Legends. lol


Why do I feel that could become a thing now...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2020)

Moke3 said:


> Why do I feel that could become a thing now...


if it got a pc port i dont know why they wouldnt put it on the switch


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Watch someone make a Pokèmon skin for any moddable moba game that already exists...



and have craptendo/game cocks pull that down, lol


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2020)

What if they add wild areas, possibly improved ones, to gen 4 remakes?


----------



## supershadow64ds (Jun 29, 2020)

Everyone on YouTube and Twitter were freaking out because TPCI and GF sold out to tencent to make just another generic game with a Pokemon skin...

I just laughed when I realized they made a whole special direct 11 minutes long just for a free to start game lmao

I'm just so numb to anything TPCI does now. It doesn't hurt anymore bros.


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Jun 29, 2020)

tencent... tencent... FUCKING TENCENT AKKKKKK I CANT STAND CHINA im out no more pokemon for me time to play some zelda again


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Mar 4, 2021)

Gon Freecss said:


> tencent is a no-go.



Now do the USA!!!  No but really this is some disgusting racism.  Everything is bad... because China did it??  Y'all need to lay off of the Cold War delusions.


----------



## Jayro (Mar 4, 2021)

Why is the video set to private?


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Mar 4, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Why is the video set to private?


They keep getting taken down because screen cap is against the ToS.

I pre-registered for the beta from a Canadian IP but it didn't download yet.  Anybody know if there is a wait for approval??


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 4, 2021)

tfwh2ubzat said:


> Now do the USA!!!  No but really this is some disgusting racism.  Everything is bad... because China did it??  Y'all need to lay off of the Cold War delusions.


Okay Winnie the Pooh


----------



## James_ (Mar 4, 2021)

tfwh2ubzat said:


> Now do the USA!!!  No but really this is some disgusting racism.  Everything is bad... because China did it??  Y'all need to lay off of the Cold War delusions.


The fact you necrobumped an 9 month old thread just to say this is fucking hilarious to me


----------



## tfwh2ubzat (Mar 4, 2021)

James_ said:


> The fact you necrobumped an 9 month old thread just to say this is fucking hilarious to me



Lol.  Yup.  Didn't notice until like 5 seconds too late.  But also, it seems to be the most recently active thread on Pokemon Unite... otherwise I would never have even read it!


----------



## Gozaburo (Aug 18, 2021)

Pokemon legends arceus is looking like an early alpha build of a mobile game and it'll be released in half a year!
At least they didn't ruin the remakes. The lower the expectations are, the smaller the disappointment is


----------

